# Thinking about a moka pot



## Vieux Clou

Was in hosp Monday for eye op, & for breakfast afterwards they served us a very pleasant 2-cup pot of coffee and a jug of hot milk. Got me thinking: I've been putting away espressi in the mornings but they're much faff to make and gone too damn quick to notice. Great after lunch, but with brekky I want something lingering that I can make with halfway opened eyes.

Hence thoughts of moka, specifically a 2-cup Bialetti Brikka.

Coupla questions:

- how soon after roasting could I get a good cup out of the Brikka?

- I have a Bodum burr grinder sitting idle in the cupboard. Would its "espresso" setting, which is too coarse for espresso, be good for the moka, thus removing the need to redial my espresso grinder?

- how relevant is the Brikka device to the taste/mouthfeel of the brew? I'll probably be taking it with frothed hot milk (heated in microwave, I'm not a purist). A non-Brikka pot is a lot cheaper.

TIA for advice.


----------



## DoubleShot

If your model doesn't have a symbol for Moka pot, I know some Bodum models do, aim for a drip coffee setting. About as fine as table salt.


----------



## jeebsy

Aeropress can do a relatively long, quick, faff free drink


----------



## coffeechap

Moka pots demand a fine grind but a little coarser than espresso they are fairly simple to use and will give you a different type of coffee, the Italians use them everyday.


----------



## DoubleShot

How does Moka pot differ in taste to either Aeropress or French Press?


----------



## A1istair

Bought a Moka pot a month ago and thought it was way too difficult to get a good tasting coffee.......... until getting a decent grinder and fresh beans, such a difference this morning.

Still playing with grind type but actually enjoying the process now rather than being frustrated with crap coffee


----------



## Vieux Clou

Interesting answers, thanks all.

I've looked at Aeropress in the past, but I don't much like paper filters. There seems to be a lot of, I dunno, "mystique" maybe, connected with them, as much as with espresso.

Apart from the fib about the espresso setting (which may be OK with a pressurized filter), the wee Bodum seems to be of reasonable quality. I've used it for FP, and the grind seemed fairly even; so judging from the replies it should be OK with the Bialetti.

How about the wait after roasting? Just now I'm waiting a thickish week for espresso, but I'd like to be able to brew up within a day or two with good results. I know I could use it with the FP, but cleaning the thing doesn't appeal very much.

And does anyone know about the Brikka device? I get the impression that it's similar to a pressurized filter in an espresso machine.


----------



## Mr O

Hmmm... Interesting. I never got on with my Moka pot... Perhaps it's time to try in again now I've got a half decent grinder and some proper beans....


----------



## DoubleShot

http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-great-coffee-with-your-moka-pot/


----------



## A1istair

DoubleShot said:


> http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-great-coffee-with-your-moka-pot/


Great Instructions here. After following every how to guide ever written down a few times this is pretty darn close to what I've ended up with. Never thought of the fact that I wasn't looking for boiling water though, I have been trying to get the water as hot as possible before screwing the lid on in order for the extraction to happen quickly.


----------



## DoubleShot

Hopefully will also be useful to others who have posted on this thread.


----------



## Vieux Clou

DoubleShot said:


> http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-great-coffee-with-your-moka-pot/


Thank'ee, zur!


----------



## A1istair

I've done it! After tweaking my method using this guide, I am right no sipping the best coffee I have ever made. If you think more about atmospheric pressure and less about boiling that's where the magic happens


----------



## Vieux Clou

Congratulations! Take it you mean the pressure diff between the lower chamber and the upper.

Sounds like Westminster, that. Hot water rather than air, though.

Anyway, in a spirit of scientific enquiry I have this day ordered me up one two-cup Bialetti Brikka, and may God bless all who sail in her.


----------



## Steve7

Stick to the stainless steel ones. More expensive than the Alu but who wants to drink out of aluminium?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Steve7 said:


> Stick to the stainless steel ones. More expensive than the Alu but who wants to drink out of aluminium?


Lot of Italians, apparently


----------



## DoubleShot

Steve7 said:


> Stick to the stainless steel ones. More expensive than the Alu but who wants to drink out of aluminium?


I second that. A family member bought me a cheap aluminium one. Then read you shouldn't use washing up liquid as it can affect the Aluminium and in turn the taste. Inside of mine started discolouring pretty quickly too. Thinking of trying a stainless steel Bialetti one...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Some of the stainless Bialettis are pretty cheap. The one I've ordered isn't, but if I like it I might go stainless.


----------



## Vieux Clou

First try this morning: bloody marvellous.

I used home-roasted Sidamo, my usual light roast, grind was Bodum's espresso setting+1, i.e. slightly coarser than supermarket yuk espresso. Water was brought to boil in kettle but by the time all the ouch-fingered filling & screwing were done it wasn't. Pot on stove, max heat, couple of minutes later it suddenly went shprughle (or shpruchle if you're Scots) and the top bit filled with frothy coffee PDQ.

Meantime I had µ-waved 10 cl of milk, into which I poured the coffee.

Best café-au-lait I have had in my life.

Alas, local baker shut on Sundays so no croissants.

Concerning the Brikka vs Bialettis I have known, the difference is the doodah atop the central column. This is a captive weight with a rubber insert at the top, like a fizzy-drink bottle-cap (I think it's chromed brass). This rides on a thick square nut with a 1mm hole in it, and stops the coffee climbing out before a certain pressure is reached, like the weight on a pressure-cooker. That's why the coffee all blasts out at one go with a good froth on top.

Extraction % is pretty high. They call it espresso but the caffeine content is quite a bit higher. My light roast has very little bitterness but the typical supermarket yuk here would taste like coal.

The 2-cup model takes 14-15g of coffee and makes 10 cl. As far as I'm concerned that's half a cup so I had two.

Faffwise, more manipulation than espresso but no dialling-in, tamping, flushing, etc, etc, etc and when the thing's washed that's it. Only thing I find a little distasteful is the sludgy puck.

I don't think there's a steel version available, but I don't much care.


----------



## Drewster

Vieux Clou said:


> I don't think there's a steel version available, but I don't much care.


I do!

Does anyone know if any of these things work on an induction hob?

I fancy a little play but - somewhat pointless unless I can heat it!!

(Bit like the two splendid syphon setups I have picked up ;-) )


----------



## DoubleShot

Vieux Clou

Is the inside of the base water reservoir totally smooth or does it have ridges in it? My budget one from TK Maxx has ridges and probably what has contributed to the aluminium discolouring? Haven't used it much due to this. Would definitely prefer a stainless one if I replace it but the design feature (thing on top of central column) of the Brikka also appeals.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Drewster said:


> I do!
> 
> Does anyone know if any of these things work on an induction hob?
> 
> I fancy a little play but - somewhat pointless unless I can heat it!!
> 
> (Bit like the two splendid syphon setups I have picked up ;-) )


Considering my age, by the time any conjectural neurological problems could kick in I'll be dead anyway.

Re the central weight, it might be possible to transplant one from a Brikka to a stainless pot. Looks as if it would be a simple job with a bit of crafty cutting and a set of taps.

Re your induction hob, isn't there a copper disc or some such you can set on it that would heat up and serve as an ordinary ring?


----------



## Vieux Clou

DoubleShot said:


> Vieux Clou
> 
> Is the inside of the base water reservoir totally smooth or does it have ridges in it? My budget one from TK Maxx has ridges and probably what has contributed to the aluminium discolouring? Haven't used it much due to this. Would definitely prefer a stainless one if I replace it but the design feature (thing on top of central column) of the Brikka also appeals.


Smoooth. The steam pressure blasts almost all the coffee up and the pressure weight prevents suckback from the puck until you cool the pot and pull the weight up prior to unscrewing and flushing out, so there's no overbrewed coffee lying in the base. A few grains, that's all. A coarser grind would probably eliminate that.


----------



## DoubleShot

Vieux Clou said:


> First try this morning: bloody marvellous.
> 
> Meantime I had µ-waved 10 cl of milk, into which I poured the coffee.
> 
> Best café-au-lait I have had in my life.
> 
> That's why the coffee all blasts out at one go with a good froth on top.


A quality Café-au-lait is what I would like to be able to make at home.

Was there no need to froth the milk? I believe steamed milk is added to brewed coffee in order to produce a café-au-lait, unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## Drewster

Vieux Clou said:


> Re your induction hob, isn't there a copper disc or some such you can set on it that would heat up and serve as an ordinary ring?


Mmmmm I'll have to look into that.... sounds reasonable prospect...


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Was there no need to froth the milk? I believe steamed milk is added to brewed coffee in order to produce a café-au-lait, unless I'm mistaken?


If you believe wikipedia:

*Café au lait is coffee with hot milk added. It differs from **white coffee**, which is coffee with cold milk or other whitener added.*


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

bialetti have made a new model suitable for induction hobs...

http://www.bialetti.co.nz/steel-product/moka-induction/

http://www.johnlewis.com/bialetti-moka-induction-coffee-maker-3-cup/p1559256?sku=233782325&kpid=233782325&s_kenid=64ba4e99-cf02-92a8-224c-000002240b45&s_kwcid=404x61653&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=233782325


----------



## DoubleShot

Price often goes up significantly once induction is included in the same sentence!


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

But then the total cost of ownership is still incredibly low.

I've had 10 years of great mochas & lates from my 3 cup bialetti that I preferred to anything in any shop and never had to buy anything else for it.


----------



## domjon1

Vieux Clou said:


> Was in hosp Monday for eye op, & for breakfast afterwards they served us a very pleasant 2-cup pot of coffee and a jug of hot milk. Got me thinking: I've been putting away espressi in the mornings but they're much faff to make and gone too damn quick to notice. Great after lunch, but with brekky I want something lingering that I can make with halfway opened eyes.
> 
> Hence thoughts of moka, specifically a 2-cup Bialetti Brikka.
> 
> Coupla questions:
> 
> - how soon after roasting could I get a good cup out of the Brikka?
> 
> - I have a Bodum burr grinder sitting idle in the cupboard. Would its "espresso" setting, which is too coarse for espresso, be good for the moka, thus removing the need to redial my espresso grinder?
> 
> - how relevant is the Brikka device to the taste/mouthfeel of the brew? I'll probably be taking it with frothed hot milk (heated in microwave, I'm not a purist). A non-Brikka pot is a lot cheaper.
> 
> TIA for advice.


I've got a Bialetti Brikka 2 cup sitting around doing nothing, it had about a year of use so it isnt in new condition but if you want to PM me your address I'll give it a clean up and pop it in the post for you tomorrow.

edit: lol, only read the first post, I see you've bought one now.


----------



## Drewster

DoubleShot said:


> Price often goes up significantly once induction is included in the same sentence!


You ain't kidding! We had to buy new saucepans when we first got it.... and then a couple of frying pans... and then......

and don't start me off on the steam oven... and the halogen cooker...

Although to be fair all of them are very good... particularly the induction hob... super quick... really controllable... and very very easy to clean...


----------



## DoubleShot

Drewster

Agree with above points as experienced by a family member, who very very luckily won a set of expensive induction saucepans etc in a draw after ordering a new induction hob!


----------



## DoubleShot

Here's a photo of my Moka Pot.










The look of the inside is a major concern!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Had a closer look and have to qualify my earlier "smoooth". The bottom is largely smooth with a circle in the middle some rough casting marks. The sides feel smooth when you run your finger round them, but if you run a fingernail from bottom to top you can feel lots of very fine ridges.

As to discolouration, I've only made 8 pots with this so far so it's early to say. However, when I open it there is very little liquid left and so far this has been clear with a few grains swanning about in it. I'll look more closely next time around. Meantime I drank far too much coffee this morning so no more today.

Wrt café-au-lait, I heated the milk in the cup, in the microwave. (First go I turned away for a mo and had a milk explosion - spent ten minutes cleaning up.) When the coffee was ready I poured it in, and the froth of the coffee mixed with the milk, producing a bit of a decorative head on it.


----------



## DoubleShot

domjon1 said:


> I've got a Bialetti Brikka 2 cup sitting around doing nothing, it had about a year of use so it isnt in new condition but if you want to PM me your address I'll give it a clean up and pop it in the post for you tomorrow.
> 
> edit: lol, only read the first post, I see you've bought one now.


I'd be interested if it's still available?


----------



## domjon1

DoubleShot said:


> I'd be interested if it's still available?


yup no problem I'll get it posted to you.


----------



## DoubleShot

Vieux Clou

How have you been washing the inside of the water reservoir base? Just hot water or also with washing up liquid on a sponge scourer?


----------



## Vieux Clou

Just water, mostly cold. My main concern is to blast out the threads. The instructions say specifically not to use soap or detergent.

But as I said, I've only done a few pots with it, so nothing has had a chance to build up yet.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not sure I've used mine any more times than you've used yours yet my discolouration started after first few washes using just water.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Not sure I've used mine any more times than you've used yours yet my discolouration started after first few washes using just water.


What water have you been using?


----------



## DoubleShot

Filtered water from an Aqua Optima jug for brewing. Tap water for washing.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Had a closer look in the base after this morning's brew. A few grounds clinging to wall and floor; and when I tipped it up a drop of very dilute coffee gathered at the bottom. Certainly nothing to produce a crust like the bowl of Grandad's pipe.

I must remember to dial the grinder up a bit: this morning's grind was from a newer roast and it was a bit darker. The coffee was still good, but a wee bit bitter.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness

People have mentioned discolouration. Are you referring to internal or external?

I have significant examples of both! If I ever get it back off my brother, I'll take a picture to show you what a decade of hand washing with fairy or even throwing it in the dishwasher will do to it.

I don't feel it makes any difference in the cup, although I actually enjoy the external discolouration for the character of a well used and loved item.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Me, internal. So far plain water has been fine for washing.

#Muppetry: this morning I thought I'd warm the base before filling it, so I filled it almost to the brim with boiling water. Then realized that to empty it I'd have to lift it...


----------



## Mouse

Drewster said:


> I do!
> 
> Does anyone know if any of these things work on an induction hob?
> 
> I fancy a little play but - somewhat pointless unless I can heat it!!
> 
> (Bit like the two splendid syphon setups I have picked up ;-) )


http://www.johnlewis.com/bialetti-venus-induction-stove-top-coffee-maker/p382728?sku=232700454&kpid=232700454&s_kenid=74ca0fd1-1e61-2f29-1365-00006e006b19&s_kwcid=404x61653&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=232700454

I use one of these Bialettis on our induction hob daily - It makes a lovely brew Drewster


----------



## DoubleShot

PreCoffeeCantankerousness said:


> People have mentioned discolouration. Are you referring to internal or external?


Internal, within the base where you fill it with water at the beginning of brewing. No discolouration elsewhere as the aluminium on my model is all smooth. The base however has these fine ridges throughout. And I think that's what is leading to the discolouration?


----------



## Vieux Clou

In your pic it looks worse than it possibly is, the top bit being in shadow.

Mine has a slightly golden/iridescent tint but I can't remember now if it was like that from the start. Time will tell. Things like that tend to creep up on you.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Dear lord this stuff has a kick. I bought a 10cl pot and have had a café au lait with it at breakfast every day since except this morning. By lunchtime I've been feeling like shit warmed up on a shovel. Today I skipped the coffee and feel fine.

Don't think it's the caffeine directly, but it is a pretty good antidiabetic and I reckon I've been going hypoglycaemic. Decaff is against my religion so I guess that in future I'm condemned to elevenses. As they say in this neck of the ecologically-managed natural amenity, il faut soigner le mal par le mal.


----------



## Mouse

I stick to 16g of beans in, this seems to be the sweet spot for me.

Any more than that and I too can feel a little dicky!#!


----------



## DoubleShot

Does that fill the dosing funnel, if that's it's name, to the brim? Do you level off grounds but no tamping whatsoever?


----------



## Mouse

No, it's about half full with 16g worth. I used to fill it up at first, but I found that it would often end up too strong/bitter.

Straight in from the grinder, no levelling or tamping.

I personally put in the water hot, set it on a medium heat and (although I've never timed it) it must be done in 3-4 mins. Mines a 10 cup pot which is 270ml so that does me nicely first thing in the morning


----------



## MWJB

Vieux Clou said:


> Dear lord this stuff has a kick. I bought a 10cl pot and have had a café au lait with it at breakfast every day since except this morning. By lunchtime I've been feeling like shit warmed up on a shovel. Today I skipped the coffee and feel fine.
> 
> Don't think it's the caffeine directly, but it is a pretty good antidiabetic and I reckon I've been going hypoglycaemic. Decaff is against my religion so I guess that in future I'm condemned to elevenses. As they say in this neck of the ecologically-managed natural amenity, il faut soigner le mal par le mal.


Moka pot coffee is the most likely to bring me out in the shakes...Turkish too if unfiltered, I find it's the silty stuff that finds its way into the cup that's the cuprit, if I filter the brews I don't get adverse reactions. Obviously this would defeat the purpose of buying a Brikka but some folk have tried placing an Aeropress filter paper over the basket before screwing the pot together...don't honestly know how this will affect the Brikka mechanism, but unless you are severely overextracting & you are used to 14-15g doses, you shouldn't be suffering any more than with any other brew method. Maybe going a tad coarser might help too?


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks Mouse. Any other tips you can offer for how to get the best out of a Moka pot?

I want to make a really tasty café au lait. Think my Bialetti Brikka is a 2-cup? It's very petit!


----------



## Mouse

Someone posted some good info earlier on in the thread. I followed something similar when I first got mine a few years ago.

To be honest, I tried loads of different ways.. Filling the basket.. Adjusting the grind.. Starting with cold water.. Starting with hot water.. Submerging the base in cold water at the end.. etc etc

Now I just use the same grind as I'd use for espresso in the Moka - The smaller amount of beans with a finer grind seems to work nicely for me. hot water, medium heat, off the heat just before it starts to sputter (no faffing about with submerging it in cold water) drink, happy days..

The best thing to do is have a play and see where you end up I reckon.


----------



## DoubleShot

Made a few coffees in a cheapo Moka pot and none were great but then I was using supermarket Lavazza pre-ground out of the fridge. Lots of no no's so will try again using freshly ground beans next time which I'm sure will make a noticeable difference!


----------



## A1istair

Practice Practice Practice, is I think the only universal advice to take note of. I think we have to keep in mind the difference in each Moka pot.... size, make, age and then the difference in coffee type and then everything else. If only one of these are different then the method will need to be different to compensate.

For such a simple machine, it takes a bit of practice!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Good point about the grind. I might coarsen it a bit more, the level of extraction seems to be pretty fierce at present and there are quite a few particles afloat in the cup. Shame, because it tastes pretty good.

FWIW I'm using around 15g, which is the same as I use for a single shot of ristretto on the Lelit. I can drink two of those without any problems. Pretty good demo of how grind & method affect extraction.

THe moka pot must have quite a long infusion time: air will compress up into the pipe under the weight, allowing water into the basket. It'll then have several minutes to extract, depending on how hot the water was to start with. I've been starting with water just off the boil, so I reckon it's getting at least two minutes that way. If I used cold water then the coffee would be soaked with cold fairly early in the process, which would make quite a difference.

Quite a wee education, these things. Or at least a conundrum.


----------



## DoubleShot

I have previously used cold water out of a filter jug from the fridge but will try using hot water out of a kettle next.


----------



## Dallah

I would second the Aeropress for producing a great cup, fast and without faff. There are replacement metal filters available if you don't like paper filters. Personally I find that with the white paper filters supplied with the Aeropress, all you have to do is give them a quick rinse and I would defy anyone to identify which was done with paper filter. There is none of that slight "cardboard" taste that unbleached filters sometimes seem to give off. I think the paper factor is more olfactory and rinsing sorts that out. Aeropress all but cleans itself. I can make an Aeropress coffee almost as fast as my partner can make what she calls "normal" coffee (instant Cafe Noir eck!!)


----------



## Vieux Clou

Oh 'eck. If I buy another coffee-making gadget the missus'll send for the men in white coats.

(Funny how folk'll worry about drinking stuff brewed in aluminium and then use plastic, though. Like the old one about tongue and eggs.)


----------



## bongo

I use an electric moka at work. It's fantastic. Delongi job.

I use it once to twice a day as its a 6 cup - any more and i start to twitch - and thats half loaded as it comes with a dose restriction plate gadget...

For a decent and easy coffee I can't recommend it enough. I wouldn't use it for espresso but for a simple but tasty milky coffee its great.

I'm fairly sure mines an Alu body. I never wash it with detergent, i just rinse it off and out... while some scale is beginning to build up there's not a lot and i've no other corrosion to speak of - but then as i say i haven't used detergent in it.

I use hot water from the work water heater which runs off of a filtered mains supply (water's pretty oak here in Bath otherwise). Takes maybe 3mins and jobs done!

I would like a stainless one, but that's only because its shiney... no other reason


----------



## DoubleShot

First use of Bialetti Brikka this morning. Nothing to write home about imo 

Stewartscoffee Swiss Espresso beans. 16 to 17g ground using Rhino Hand Grinder. Stovetop/drip type grind setting. Added hot but not boiling water to the base. Medium gas setting. Didn't time how long until coffee started filling top compartment of Moka pot but didn't take more than 5 mins. Removed from gas hob once yellow/gold frothy bubbles started appearing. Heated milk in microwave until around 50 degrees c. Poured coffee into cup, then added milk. Probably a little more than 50/50 in favour of coffee. Had no microfoam or texture to the milk. Just tasted like a filter coffee with milk.

What did I do wrong? I'm aiming for a Café au lait.


----------



## jeebsy

What do you define as a cafe au lait?


----------



## bongo

For a good strong cup I use something closer to an espresso grind, not quite as fine, but getting there. I also use a huge amount of coffee. It must be 30-40g (if you recall my pot is for 6 espresso, so this is around the 1/2 way mark that the filter can hold using the reduction plate). I'm not fussed to weigh it out and measure the water volume etc, I have no time to play like that at work.

Don't think I'm getting mind blowing coffee. It's just better and cheaper than all of the coffee shops where I work!


----------



## bongo

DoubleShot said:


> Heated milk in microwave until around 50 degrees c. ..... Had no microfoam or texture to the milk.


If you do work out how to do this, i.e., get microfoam by microwave heating, please please let us know how to do it too!


----------



## MWJB

DoubleShot said:


> Removed from gas hob once yellow/gold frothy bubbles started appearing.


Maybe try another cue to kill the brew? Certainly kill it at the first signs of steam, a little before if you can. Is there a visual reference in the pot, like base of the spout? Kill it at the same point & adjust grind to steer the flavour. You may actually need some of this golden/yellow liquid in the brew.


----------



## DoubleShot

bongo said:


> If you do work out how to do this, i.e., get microfoam by microwave heating, please please let us know how to do it too!


Two methods I can think of that don't require a steam wand are using a battery operated AeroLatte hand whisker or something like a Bodum milk frothing jug (basically looks like a French Press but with a different lid). I didn't use either method after reading Vieux Clou mention he produced lovely steamed milk in a microwave.


----------



## DoubleShot

MWJB said:


> Maybe try another cue to kill the brew? Certainly kill it at the first signs of steam, a little before if you can. Is there a visual reference in the pot, like base of the spout? Kill it at the same point & adjust grind to steer the flavour. You may actually need some of this golden/yellow liquid in the brew.


Yes, previously when using my el cheapo Moka Pot, I was removing it from the hob when coffee had reached the base of the spout. Despite removing the pot from the hob today when the yellow/golden liquid started to appear, it does continue to produce a fair bit more. I too thought that plus milk might produce a nice microfoam texture to the drink but not so. It looked just like any ordinary cup of Joe!  Thinking about it now, perhaps should have had warmed milk in the cup then poured in the coffee rather than the other way round which is what I did.


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> What do you define as a cafe au lait?


Possibly not the best way to judge if this is what an authentic Café au lait is or not but for almost two years, I used to drink what a hotel served as one on a daily basis. Half a cup of brewed coffee then the other half steam milk which had a nice microfoam texture. Somewhere in between a latte and a cappa, as far as thickness of foam is concerned. Light golden brown look to the top of drink.


----------



## jeebsy

If you want steamed milk it would make sense to use your steam wand


----------



## DoubleShot

Yup, you're probably not wrong. Was looking for an alternative, faff free, way of making a coffee using freshly ground beans for occasions when I might not have enough time to switch the Brewtus on, let it warm up etc before steaming milk for one or two coffees. Made three cups this morning. My Brikka must be a single-cup version it's so dinky. Didn't think Moka pots came in anything smaller than a 2-cup but there's no chance mine produces enough coffee for two cups unless you're using espresso cups, lol!

Would a 10-min warm up from cold be sufficient on the Brewtus if I just want to use the steam boiler to steam milk for one or two cups, do you think? I normally switch on 45 mins to an hour prior to espresso making duties.


----------



## jeebsy

Steam boiler is good to go for steam in 3-4 minutes - soon as it's up to pressure


----------



## DoubleShot

Good to know jeebsy. Might have another stab later using steamed milk which hopefully will transform the very disappointing earlier attempts from this morning...


----------



## DoubleShot

Until my order from Rave arrives (sadly wasn't included in today's post unless it's coming via courier?) all I have in the way of beans is Swiss Espresso. Billed as "Medium roast with plenty of depth and flavour" on the bag. Shame I had already finished my bag of Italian Espresso "Full deep aroma with smooth after taste" as that may have been more suited in producing a café au lait? Choice of bean must play just as important a part as method, in this case brewed coffee rather than espresso?


----------



## DoubleShot

Drewster said:


> Does anyone know if any of these things work on an induction hob?
> 
> I fancy a little play but - somewhat pointless unless I can heat it!!


Just saw this and thought of your above post:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0009Q1DNS/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_6_5?colid=YC1S9UCDBCE8&coliid=IHZNK1DU9UYFG


----------



## Vieux Clou

Trying very hard not to order one of these:









OK, it's to do with football but I'm broad-minded.


----------

